# 이성을 잃어버린



## JapanForever

Hi there, 
Can anyone help me to translate this passage, please? It's about a game, and I wanted to know the end of a boss and how he dies.
결국 미스즈는 최후의 수단인 도지기리 야스즈나를 꺼내어 쓰고, 거기에 맞아서 여동생 스콜라스티카가 절단되어 죽는다.이로 인해, 이성을 잃어버린 서가의 베네딕투스는 재기를 노리고 도주하다 모모노 시오리를 만나고 광기를 내뿜으며 최후의 발악을 한다. 그러나 완성형 만마도서관인 시오리와는 능력차가 하늘과 땅의 차이였고, 결국 그녀에게 최종사망.


어차피 둘 중 하나가 죽으면 다른 한쪽은 어둠 정령의 침식을 버틸 수 없기에 같이 따라 죽을 운명이었다고 한다. 시오리는 척살 명령을 받았긴 했지만 아케디아를 죽이는데는 죄책감이 있었다.
Thanks for your answers. There are names of characters, so it's strictly litteral.


----------



## terredepomme

o_o Tu lis l'Enhawiki??Sa soeur s'est fait tuée et, sa raison perdue, il s'est enfui, mais a rencontré Momono Shiori qui le tue ensuite parce qu'elle était beaucoup plus balèze que lui. De toute façon, il était destiné à mourir si sa soeur meurt.


----------



## JapanForever

L'enhawiki? C'est le wiki coréen, c'est ça? 
Par contre j'ai pas compris pour  이성을 잃어버린? ça signifie qu'il est devenu fou?


----------



## terredepomme

理性を失った =  Qui a perdu sa raison, perdu le bon sens. Non pas devenir fou, mais s'affoler


----------



## JapanForever

Ah bon? Pourtant, je croyais que perdre la raison, c'était devenir fou mais pendant un laps de temps. 
Dans ce cas 이성을 잃어버린 c'est quelque chose comme fou de rage, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## terredepomme

Je veux dire devenir incapable de penser sensiblement


----------



## terredepomme

C'est pas ici que tu l'as lu? http://mirror.enha.kr/wiki/아케디아


----------



## JapanForever

Si, c'est là que je l'ai lu.


----------

